# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.12.4 a3dc21e (10/23/2019)



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Spotted on dual motor and perf 3's and an S.

MOD NOTE: please limit posts in the Software release threads to known information on that release. "when will it get to me, got it, I think it is ...., etc" will be moved or deleted


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Note the stats for this release on TeslaFi.com: all cars that have it so far are listed as AP 3 or AP Unknown.


----------



## Enora (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello, can someone help me to find the release note of a Tesla Firmware please ?
Wh'at's new in the 2019.32.12.4 a3dc21e ?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Enora said:


> Hello, can someone help me to find the release note of a Tesla Firmware please ?
> Wh'at's new in the 2019.32.12.4 a3dc21e ?


your not really going to see any release notes for a point release. 
You will see release notes for almost all build releases

Just for those who are new: *2019 .----32 .-----12 .-------4*
*------------------------------------------YEAR .-WEEK .-BUILD . POINT*
Point releases are usually just minor bug patches.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Enora said:


> Hello, can someone help me to find the release note of a Tesla Firmware please ?
> Wh'at's new in the 2019.32.12.4 a3dc21e ?


Currently, we don't see release notes until the software has been downloaded(something I'd like to see Tesla change). Since no one here has reported downloading this edition, we have not seen those notes yet. But they likely will be identical to previous 32.12 notes if bug fixes are the only change.

Do we need a poll mods?


----------



## Enora (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank you ibgeek 

Any comment on the latest update:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187290758597902337


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Enora said:


> Thank you ibgeek
> 
> Any comment on the latest update:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187290758597902337


Love that "depart at" charging - that should allow full regenerative braking right away, because the batteries will be warmed up.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Enora said:


> Thank you ibgeek
> 
> Any comment on the latest update:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187290758597902337


Any mandarin fluent folks want to tell us what "stop mode" is?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

FRC said:


> Any mandarin fluent folks want to tell us what "stop mode" is?


STOP MODE will now increase regen to 0mph and will then activate HOLD.

Normally, regen works down to 5mph.

This is the start of full one pedal driving it appears...


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Don’t know any Mandarin, but here’s what Google Translate thinks it says:

In this version, the new function Stop Mode Stop Mode "Stop Mode" adds a new setting called "Keep", which is the same as the previously available "Slow" and "Rotate" (previously disabled "Vehicle" behavior) settings. After the vehicle is set to maintain the vehicle, the energy recovery brake will continue to be used when the vehicle is lowered to a low speed, and the vehicle maintenance will be implemented after the vehicle is stopped. The “Keep” setting continues to use energy recovery braking at speeds below approximately 5 mph (8 km / h) to maximize cruising range and reduce brake wear, see the Owner's Manual for more information. To change the "Stop Mode" setting, please click on "Control > Drive > Stop Mode." Departure according to your schedule, with the "Start on Time" function, it is easier to get the vehicle into a comfortable driving state. Connect the power to the vehicle and select the required driving time, you can easily go to any location (such as residential). After setting the time, the vehicle will complete the charging before the peak electricity billing period (6 in the morning) to reduce the electricity bill. And ensure continuous implementation of energy recovery braking to improve vehicle performance. Temperature control can also be automatically activated to achieve the desired temperature within the set departure time. Scheduled Departure DEPART AT OFF START CHARGING AT schdos cheanges g btoce is groa Kinga irimce shc otoctka be set ds Ke 8 00 AM WEEKDAYS ALL WEEK To enable "Start on Time" for your current location, go to "Charge > Appointment and select and set "Departure Time", and select "During Time" to apply Whole week or weekdays. Selected whole week "after. X

Then select and set the departure time", and select the "Start on time" check box to achieve "Only workday pre-adjusted cab temperature". Applicable to the whole week or weekday. After the selection of the whole week. Note: When the remaining battery level is less than 20%, the "start on time" will not be able to pre-adjust the cab temperature. This feature replaces the previous Smart Temperature Preset and has improved functionality. Power Increase Power Increase vehicle power is increased by approximately 5% to improve acceleration and performance. Auto-navigation auto-navigation is enabled when you get on the bus A route to a possible destination. Auto-navigation will arrange the route according to the upcoming calendar schedule, such as leaving home for work in the morning (Monday to Friday), coming home from work in the afternoon or evening (Monday to Friday) To adjust auto navigation, click on Control > Navigation > Auto Navigation. To set up your home and work address, click on "Navigation", then click on "Residential" or "Company" and enter the address as needed, then click on "Save". This version has been partially refined and bug fixed.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

English release notes:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187390243307216906
Stop mode part is missing, but this has the rest.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> After setting the time, the vehicle will complete the charging before the peak electricity billing period (6 in the morning) to reduce the electricity bill. And ensure continuous implementation of energy recovery braking to improve vehicle performance. *Temperature control can also be automatically activated to achieve the desired temperature within the set departure time.*


WOOHOO! Hope this gets here before the snow!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I logged some full acceleration runs today specifically to compare to the same once I get this version, so I can prove power boost and hopefully reduced 0-60 time. I hope we see it soon!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> This is the start of full one pedal driving it appears...


This is great! Many others EV have one pedal driving, I never understood why not Teslas. Eager to see reviews on this feature and get it!


----------



## xilex (Oct 2, 2018)

I like how they assume we all have regular M-F, predictable start times, and work at the same place each day.


----------



## JiminCA (Oct 17, 2018)

Enora said:


> Hello, can someone help me to find the release note of a Tesla Firmware please ?
> Wh'at's new in the 2019.32.12.4 a3dc21e ?


I don't have that update yet, but you can see the release notes by touching the picture of a car on the bottom left of the car's touch screen, then at the bottom touch software then release notes.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

To my knowledge there is no early access release right now, at least not in the US. All cars are leveled to the production release.

edit: I had to go search but where is any reference to this .36 release you speak of @StromTrooperM3 ?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> To my knowledge there is no early access release right now,


I just was reading through the comments from the posted leaked screenshots.

A couple people referenced 2019.36... Just going on that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187438662813921280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187459861660884997

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187439842747174913


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

xilex said:


> I like how they assume we all have regular M-F, predictable start times, and work at the same place each day.


And that's why it's a setting that you can enable/disable.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

xilex said:


> I like how they assume we all have regular M-F, predictable start times, and work at the same place each day.


From what I've read, if you put your work in your calendar with an address for each of the unique places you start at, the Nav will direct you there each day.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

wackojacko said:


> From what I've read, if you put your work in your calendar with an address for each of the unique places you start at, the Nav will direct you there each day.


Correct. Also any item in your calendar with a location in it will also trigger auto-nav. "They" are not naive. There is something for everyone in this feature.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Did this build get stopped. I’m really surprised I haven’t gotten this update yet.
Is this the one that increases power?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

No. See the 36.1 update.

This one primarily went to older S & X's.


----------



## GANGLES74 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sorry if this is an older update but I recently downloaded on my 2016 S 90 D, 2019.32.12.3 1b89dd1 and I don't appear to have "Caraoke" is this due to the year of the car? The Release Email sent in advance listed it as a release but I can't find it in the Music list as Youtube video's indicate. Am I just out of luck? Is there a way to force 32.12.8 into the car?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

GANGLES74 said:


> Sorry if this is an older update but I recently downloaded on my 2016 S 90 D, 2019.32.12.3 1b89dd1 and I don't appear to have "Caraoke" is this due to the year of the car? The Release Email sent in advance listed it as a release but I can't find it in the Music list as Youtube video's indicate. Am I just out of luck? Is there a way to force 32.12.8 into the car?


Based on what I've been seeing reported, I'm afraid Caraoke isn't (currently) available for your car. 🙁

It doesn't make sense to me, but it might just be a video thing and older MCUs can't do that along with everything else they do.


----------

